# بما يشتبه أنها نوبة قلبية



## Ji Sang Jin

السلام عليكم. عندي سوال.

توفي مغني البوب العالمي الأمريكي مايكل جاكسون عن عمر ناهز الخمسين في أحد مستشفيات لوس أنجليس بما يشتبه أنها نوبة قلبية

ما ام من ها في أنها؟


----------



## cherine

وعليكم السلام

إن كنت تسأل عن عَوْد الضمير، فبإمكانك تخيَّل الجملة كالتالي: بما يشتبه أنها--> بالشيء الذي يُشتبه أنه
لا أعرف إن كان لدينا الاختيار بين: "بما يشتبه أنه نوبة قلبية" و"بما يُشتبه أنها نوبة"، لكني أظن الكاتب اختار الضمير المؤنث للتناسب مع الكلمة المؤنثة التي تليه.​


----------



## Africansoul

و عليكم السلام
الجواب:ما يشتبه أنه نوبة قلبية
ببساطة لأن الضمير عائد على فاعل محذوف ذكر ما ينوب عنه و هو" ما" 
الفاعل المحذوف هو كلمة السبب لأن الباء في  "بما " سببية أي تقدم السبب لحدوث الوفاة.
أي ان الجملة بدون حذف هي : بالسبب الذي يشتبه أنه.
و حرف الهاء في " انه" عائد على السبب.


----------

